# xxx og x banana



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone familiar with this kush? I know it's been around (but down right absent) a while. I am hoping to find it in SoCal if I can. I have found it for sale as a med but the clones seem to be invisable. The names seem to get mashed up as well. Banana kush x og orgnkid , bonana, banana x goo and a mouth full of other meaningless copies. I am hoping to find the 'real thing' but I am getting mixed results and no concrete leads. I am gonna get one shot at this this year and hopefully, with a little help from my friends, it will work out. Anyone got an idea I am more than willing to listen.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought a bag of bannana kush from a dispensory in LA area, to this day it is my favorite smoke, it was great!!! It cost $70 an 1/8 but it was great!! Im looking for a clone or seeds of that strain now....


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 13, 2009)

hXXp://elitegenetics.webs.com/list.htm


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Hal, thanks for the site. Another real real cool dude hipped me to it earlier. I think I'll be making an order or two from them pdq, but as far as the banana goes, I am not convinced this is the version I am hoping to get my greasey little hands on  I think they have a later re-version (word??). There shouldn't be any seed from what I am trying to find. I know this sound like a fools errand, but I am also a mushroom collector (edibles only) and a hunter and part of this quest is in the chase, ya know?  The cut I am after should be the first banana kush that was done. Supposedly it is a xxx og cross. Maybe it is a mythical strain but I don't think so. Even then... Well, guess I am hunting unicorns!  Thanks bro.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 14, 2009)

I hear ya Nvthis. I too enjoy the "hunt".

And honestly, I would not order the Elite beans, no matter how TEMPTING they are, as I have heard of nothing but morph's from alot of thier gear.

Is that the name of the Kush? xxxOGKush? Or something else, I can keep an eye open...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 14, 2009)

Bummer about Elite, looked like they had some interesting stuff going on there. 
I liked the banana. As far as what it _actually_ was that's hard to say. And so begin the questions and research. Well, what little there is availible. So, what _is_ banana kush??? Well, what I had was dense, pretty dang good, green with reddish orange hairs and had a delicious deep funk remeniscent of bananas. Strong kinda funky banana that lingered in the back of the nasal passage. Maybe it was called funky banana (as it might as well have been, for what a name is worth.) 
I know you have had a few words regarding strain names and the rediculousness of it all. I couldn't agree with you more however, for the moment, it's what we are stuck with. With that I am attempting to verify parentage by confirming the existance of the actual parents (such as one claim that one parent was a product of sensi seeds that was only offered for one catalog year before being discontinued, or that it came from Sagarmatha, yada yada). If the parents exist than the likelyhood of that particular cross gains momentum. The other side of that parentage is claimed to be triple og (xxx) pheno as opposed to (different??) straight og kush. A headache to be sure. Either way, the 'banana' parentage must come from _somewhere_. It's a pathetic and darn right shame that it comes to this. It just shouldn't be this cryptic at all. It really boils down to I would like a banana kush of my own, and if I can get the best, I'll take it. Unfortunately it my take forever to flower out various sources just to answer this one and satiate my little 'mini obsession'. Funny thing is it may never happen, as I try something once and the memory is better than anything that actually exists. To that extent I will do my homework like a good lad and see what I can come up with in SoCal.
So, what's in a name? Money and narcissism. I think mostly that is true. And where does that lead us? Typically nowhere. But, maybe, that's what makes the hunt worthy of our time and effort and should I be successful then the path was blessed and the journy was worthy 
:rofl: Dude, I just read back what I _thought_ was a sentence or two.. Sorry Hal!


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 15, 2009)

Ya man, it is tough to "wade" though all the ** and figure out true heritage.

I think if you read up on Elites beans, that should give u an idea of what they are usuing for crosses. And I know the Kush scene is crazy in Socal and alot of breeding and inbreeding of kush lines are going on.

Good Luck man.


----------

